# Ball Park cost for training??



## smackem (Apr 27, 2011)

What would be a ball park cost for a good trainer to take over a 6 month old for 4 months training? Just kicking around the idea if I could even consider it for next winter.

Thank you
Mark


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Good -- but "unknown" trainer = $600 per month
Excellent -- and well known trainer = $1000 per month
Exceptional -- and very well known trainer = $2500 per month



.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

From previous threads on the subject here, location seems to affect pricing some. I've seen anywhere from $500 on up depending on the part of the country you're in. It will also depend some on what your goals for the dog are, duck dog, hunt test, field trial etc...

Keep in mind that with most, if not all, trainers, there will be extra expenses on top of the normal monthly fee for birds, meds, vet bills if necessary etc... 

That said, I sent my now 2yo on the winter trip with a pro when he was 6 mos old. It was the best thing I could have done for him to get FF and solid basics done before I took him back and continued his training. Especially because with the winters we have, he was able to get water (and land) work that wouldn't have been possible if I"d have kept him home that winter. 

I wish I could send him south every winter, I just haven't been able to fit it into the budget.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Doc E said:


> Good -- but "unknown" trainer = $600 per month
> Excellent -- and well known trainer = $1000 per month
> Exceptional -- and very well known trainer = $2500 per month
> 
> ...


*Glad I have never sent a check to a well known exceptional trainer!!!! Seriously 2500?????? Seems very high to me....but hey....

Aaron*


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Glad I have never sent a check to a well known exceptional trainer!!!! Seriously 2500?????? Seems very high to me....but hey....
> 
> Aaron*


Not just high, but HOLY COW. I know guys that are very successful in the FT game that are not even on that same planet.


----------



## WILLOW POINT (May 15, 2008)

Anyone who sends there dog for just 4 months (Basic Gundog Training) to a "well known" trainer must have more money than common sense. $400 to $600 should be the prices you will get according to the area you are in.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Thank goodness my exceptional trainer does not know how truly exceptional she is.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

EdA said:


> Thank goodness my exceptional trainer does not know how truly exceptional she is.


Ha! I laughed out loud at that one :razz:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

EdA said:


> Thank goodness my exceptional trainer does not know how truly exceptional she is.


Not to mention the checkbook is thankful also!


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Please hide this thread...Don't even let my Husband know how much I spend.... AH-h-h-h--hhhh....shu--ssssss--hhhhhh------
"Back" to the Kitchen to cook his FAVORITE Dinner.....LOL..... ..(I need my Duck Pen updated)...


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Doc E said:


> Good -- but "unknown" trainer = $600 per month
> Excellent -- and well known trainer = $1000 per month
> Exceptional -- and very well known trainer = $2500 per month
> 
> ...


Maybe this is a regional thing, but out west I know a few exceptional well known trainers significantly under $1,000.00. For the OP, I think you need to concentrate on trainers who specialize in young dog basics. The foundation a good young dog trainer builds into a dog lives with that dog forever. Many times a hole in that early training will haunt that dog and handler for the rest of their career.

I have heard good things about Van Egan back east, on the West Coast I would highly recommend Carol Cackelmeyer. 

John


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Doc E said:


> Good -- but "unknown" trainer = $600 per month
> Excellent -- and well known trainer = $1000 per month
> Exceptional -- and very well known trainer = $2500 per month
> 
> ...


How did you come up with that last figure? I couldn't come up with anything close to that figure if my dog was on the AA truck, ran 4 trials (I included handling fees and entry fees.), and a summer trip expense on top of that.


----------



## smackem (Apr 27, 2011)

WILLOW POINT said:


> Anyone who sends there dog for just 4 months (Basic Gundog Training) to a "well known" trainer must have more money than common sense. $400 to $600 should be the prices you will get according to the area you are in.


The 4 month statement comes from me not being able to get the quality time in that I would like in Dec, Jan, Feb, and March. As you can see from my profile I'm from Iowa and those months suck! If she went south and I got her back in April I could continue where the trainer left off and maybe get some hunt tests in the first spring. I could maybe swing $3000 but $10,000 is out of my buget for sure. Heck this pup hasn't even hit the ground yet and I'm asking about next winter training:razz:;-)That's what happens when one losing their pride and joy last week. Just can't make it happen quick enough


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

smackem said:


> The 4 month statement comes from me not being able to get the quality time in that I would like in Dec, Jan, Feb, and March. As you can see from my profile I'm from Iowa and those months suck! If she went south and I got her back in April I could continue where the trainer left off and maybe get some hunt tests in the first spring. I could maybe swing $3000 but $10,000 is out of my buget for sure. Heck this pup hasn't even hit the ground yet and I'm asking about next winter training:razz:;-)That's what happens when one losing their pride and joy last week. Just can't make it happen quick enough


What are your goals for the dog? Gundog? Hunt test? Field trials?


----------



## smackem (Apr 27, 2011)

Hunt Tests (NAHRA & AKC) and of course a gun dog a well. I'm going to check a few FT is year and see what it's all about but I have zero experence in that area.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

For what your goals are you can find many of good trainers in the Midwest. David James in Illinois would be a good choice for an all round hunt test or gun dog.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

smackem said:


> Hunt Tests (NAHRA & AKC) and of course a gun dog a well. I'm going to check a few FT is year and see what it's all about but I have zero experence in that area.


Are you aware that there is a field trial about 45 minutes from you the weekend of May 13th in Elkhart IA? There would likely be a few people around who you could discuss your training needs with you. Here are the directions:

Address: 8700 NE 126th Avenue, Maxwell, Iowa 50161.

Off the (N-S) interstate... take I-35 to the Elkhart, IA exit(96) which is just north of Ankeny. Go east into Elkhart and continue on this road(NE126th) until T-intersection(3Miles). At the T go left (N) on NE 72nd. This road will bend back to the east and become NE 134th, And you'll drive over the Skunk river bridge. Abou 1/4 Mile after the bend you will see the Chickaqua Wildlife Area Sign on the right (S). Turn right here and follow into the park area. You can also get to the park easily off (East/west) interstate 80... by taking Hwy 65/330 north from Altoona, IA to Bondurant. Go straight north out of Bondurant and stay on that road all the way to the park entrance. Longhouse building is the gathering place for the trial, and is located at the end of the paved road into the park.


----------



## smackem (Apr 27, 2011)

Yup, I'm anxious to see that one. I've ran hunt tests on that field in the past


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Doc E said:


> Exceptional -- and very well known trainer = $2500 per month


Wow, I cringed when I got my bill from last month for $966. I didn't realize I was getting such a bargain.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

I have never heard of anyone charging $2,500 a month. This figure sounds incorrect to me.


----------



## Tamid (Nov 7, 2007)

I was paying in the $700 - 800 this past winter for an AA trainer. Anyone phone Mike and ask him how much he charges. I would love to know as my pups litter mate is now on Lardy's truck.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I'de like to know who that is that is charging $2500 for straight training. Some trainers like Lardy have contracts. Young dog south for basics with an A list trainer for 4 months @$3000-$3500. With the gas going up there will be surcharges. As the dog matures the bird bill will be higher.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

ErinsEdge said:


> I'de like to know who that is that is charging $2500 for straight training. Some trainers like Lardy have contracts. Young dog south for basics with an A list trainer for 4 months @$3000-$3500. With the gas going up there will be surcharges. As the dog matures the bird bill will be higher.


It's an all positive clicker trainer.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

bjoiner said:


> It's an all positive clicker trainer.


OH Wonder how much it will run to get that dog to do an all age land blind? Do they make clickers with little megaphones like a Mega Clicker? I bet you could get carpal tunnel doing that


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Blackjack Retrievers - NC said:


> I have never heard of anyone charging $2,500 a month. This figure sounds incorrect to me.


Consider the source of the $2500 figure.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Hell ,we should all open up kennels ,advertise here and on EE and charge ,say ,$2000 per month. Copy and paste the post showing $2500 to your website. Everyone will think they are getting quite the bargain . :razz:


----------



## Dog Pro (Apr 9, 2008)

$2500 a month.........holy crap i have to raise my fees...$600 plus birds is my rate.


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

That's the special VIP doctor discount.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

What type of training did you want?

What were you wanting to get out of 4 months of training?


----------



## Mcwjr13 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm paying $550 a month plus live flyers for gun dog.


----------



## bjwildbirds (May 6, 2011)

I've been looking throughout the state and I've seen mostly 500.00 to 600.00 a month plus any additional costs and expenses such as food, vet, frontline costs


----------



## bjwildbirds (May 6, 2011)

since i'm new to the thread I'm not sure if I can ask this question or if I should have started a new thread but....

I'm in NE Montana and by NE I mean Canada and ND are a stone's throw away. I'm looking for an "exceptional" trainer by exceptional I mean someone who knows what their doing without gouging, for some advanced training for my male lab. I found a kennel in Sidney, MT which is an hour away but so far that's all I've seen, western ND would work as well. 

Can anyone else name some reputable trainers? 400-600 range?


----------



## smackem (Apr 27, 2011)

These prices sound do able. Later down the road this Fall I'll be looking for the right trainer.
Thank you so much
Mark


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

For 2500 i expect every bird to be a flyer shot by a Swedish bikini model, I think I found my Happy spot.


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

My trainer charges $600.00 a month which includes birds, frontline etc. He is in MN but will travel to GA for the winter months. Have seen really good results with the winter training! Worth it trust me!! Cold months in the north make for unhappy dogs and unhappy owners!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

DMA said:


> I think I found my Happy spot.


Too much information, Doug. ;-):razz:


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Too much information, Doug. ;-):razz:


Since when?


----------



## smackem (Apr 27, 2011)

Buzz said:


> What are your goals for the dog? Gundog? Hunt test? Field trials?


I may be setting it a bit high but MH and MR would be Awesome


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

I think a $2500 monthly bill is very possible if that month includes a National Open. With a week of pre-national, entry fees, handling fees and all the pros expenses split amoung a few clients.

Heck - the bar bill only could be $2500 if you win!


----------



## huntinwoodies (Dec 6, 2010)

Doc E said:


> Good -- but "unknown" trainer = $600 per month
> Excellent -- and well known trainer = $1000 per month
> Exceptional -- and very well known trainer = $2500 per month
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Really. I am really good friends with a trainer that is half of the 2011 SRS Team of the year and he is no where close to $2500/month


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Heck - the bar bill alone could be $2500 if you win a National Open


----------

